

Give before you take – thoughts on the best way to implement a free trial - yangmeyer
http://blog.gemba.io/creating-gemba/2015/03/12/give-before-you-take.html

======
dprasad
We've been trying to answer the same question. We found that giving a free
option forever has worked best for us so far. Free to start and free to use as
your company grows.

[http://www.thesnaffu.com](http://www.thesnaffu.com)

~~~
pandler
Sigh... I wish I had seen this about 2 years ago. Not so useful for me anymore
since moving away from native app development, but that graphic of the manual
QA process made me groan.

~~~
dprasad
Definitely -- its a true story and anyone in QA knows that pain -- we've had a
great response so far.

------
yangmeyer
I wrote this. Feedback welcome.

------
spdustin
Great story and all, but please add some navigation links to your blog post
template. I had to open a new window and type in your URL
([http://gemba.io](http://gemba.io) for those reading these comments) to learn
what your product really does. The tag line certainly grabs attention, but at
least link the logo/text in the header to your top level page.

~~~
yangmeyer
Uhm, duly noted and fixed. Thanks!

